# Pork chops, apples and dressing



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2014)

Even my super-picky g'kids like this, and it's really easy to throw together. I never salt the pork chops because there's already more than enough salt in the stuffing mix. Great cold-weather comfort meal and you only need three ingredients. We just serve it with a salad and/or a green veggie.*



Pork Chop/Apple Casserole
*
*6-8 pork chops, browned in a skillet
**1 box stuffing mix for pork
**1 can apple pie filling*

*Brown pork chops. Make stuffingaccording to package directions.
*
*Empty pie filling into an ungreased9x13 cake pan. Spread prepared stuffing over apples. Lay browned pork chopsover stuffing. Cover tightly with foil and bake at 400 about 30 minutes untilpork chops are done.*


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 7, 2014)

I would never dream of buying ready made  stuffing or pie filling.  I love cooking so I always make my own.  
We also raise our own rare breed pigs and butcher them ourselves.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2014)

Sounds good to me, Georgia!


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 7, 2014)

I agree with Capt Lightning. I don't like boxed dressing mixes. I do buy ready made pie crusts though.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Even my super-picky g'kids like this, and it's really easy to throw together. I never salt the pork chops because there's already more than enough salt in the stuffing mix. Great cold-weather comfort meal and you only need three ingredients. We just serve it with a salad and/or a green veggie.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the recipe Georgia. .. sounds great! ..   I will try it out soon.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 5, 2022)

sounds great! I will give it a go for sure


----------



## Knight (Nov 5, 2022)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Even my super-picky g'kids like this, and it's really easy to throw together. I never salt the pork chops because there's already more than enough salt in the stuffing mix. Great cold-weather comfort meal and you only need three ingredients. We just serve it with a salad and/or a green veggie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of pork chops. Boneless or center cut ?  I just bought a whole pork loin & this sounds like a perfect way to use some of the boneless pork chops I cut from the center of the loin.  Center cut are always more moist due to the bone.


----------

